# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Danas navecer forum nece biti dostupan zbog.... :)

## anchie76

..zbog selidbe na novi forum  :D 

Vrlo lijepi i krasan forum ćemo imati  :Yes: .  Da, bit će vam neobičan na prvu, al sigurna sam da će vam se svidjeti kao i meni kad se naviknete.

Dakle, *forum neće biti dostupan danas navečer i četvrtak dok  ne posložimo stvari* .  Čim sve posložimo bit će otvoren za sve, ulogirat ćete se normalno kao i do sada.  

Malo će vam biti neobično, no vjerujem da će vam se svidjeti koje sve opcije nudi   :Smile:

----------


## wewa

:D

----------


## wewa

:D

----------


## wewa

:D

----------


## pomikaki

Ja priželjkujem jedan lijeeepi pretražnik... :BožićBata:

----------


## anchie76

Bit će  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

i tipku IGNORE   :Grin:

----------


## MoMo

:D 
ali ipak jedva cekam da dodje petak ko ce "toliko" izdrzati bez foruma  :Heart:

----------


## andream

> ali ipak jedva cekam da dodje petak ko ce "toliko" izdrzati bez foruma


X

----------


## kli_kli

:D

----------


## purple rain

:D 

jel da da na novom formumu neće bit onaj internal eror pmskbljnj.... ?

----------


## upornamama

> :D 
> 
> jel da da na novom formumu neće bit onaj internal eror pmskbljnj.... ?


e, ovo i ja priželjkujem...

----------


## Amalthea

i friends and foes   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Za jedno 20 min se gasi forum.

----------


## MarikaPika

Lep je.....a di su smajliji??

----------


## MarikaPika

OOOOO....šta sve ima......krasno!!!

----------


## anchie76

Ajme ne mogu vjeroavati koji ste vi ovisnici  :Smile:   U sekundi kad smo pustili forum, 4 osobe su bile online  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Lep je.....a di su smajliji??


Još radimo.. bit će vrlo brzo.. kao i zaglavlje gore još podešeno.  No znali smo da jedva čekate doći, pa smo ga otvorili što je prije moguće iako nismo sve dizajnerski još riješili  :Smile:

----------


## migoh

super je!ajmo malo brže,nestrpljivi smo jakooooooo   :Smile:

----------


## seni

moram se naviknuti na novi izgled.
svaka cast administratorici, brza si.

----------


## anchie76

Svi se moramo naviknuti, čak i ja koja već danima radim s ovom verzijomi, pa imam osjećaj da sam na mars sletila a ne na naš forum... velika je ovo promjena al vidjet ćete da je puno bolji (po opcijama i mogućnostima) od starog  :Smile:

----------


## kandela

> Svi se moramo naviknuti, čak i ja koja već danima radim s ovom verzijomi, pa imam osjećaj da sam na mars sletila a ne na naš forum... velika je ovo promjena al vidjet ćete da je puno bolji (po opcijama i mogućnostima) od starog


jako ste nam lijepo sve uredili......hvala!

----------


## boškarin

baš je lijep!

----------


## sweetmint

super je, na prvi pogled malo neobican..

----------


## daisy may

Jel ima i dalje "vidi  svoje teme/postove" ??????

----------


## anchie76

Boje će se mijenjati, toga ste svjesni jel da?  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Jel ima i dalje "vidi  svoje teme/postove" ??????


Kliknni na "postavke" tamo ćeš vidjeti svoje "pretplate" a u opcijama u postavkama možeš podesiti na koji način se hoćeš pretplatiti, jel hoćeš mailove itd.

----------


## Aiko

Jako lijepo!  :Smile: 

Mene zanima hoće bit mogućnosti da se pretplatiš na neku temu, iako na njoj nisi ništa pisao, ali je želiš pratiti...  :Wink: 


P.S. E super, ima i edit poruke! :edit:  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Zasto niste prebacili na phpBB3? Koliko vidim na prvi pogled, tj. prema onome sto mi je dostupno u profilu korisnika vs. administration panel na trojci, postavke su iste, a phpBB je brzi i laksi za koristenje. S obzirom da se trojka vizualno znatno ne razlikuje od dvojke, bilo bi ga i jednostavnije koristiti.

----------


## Kaae

> Zasto niste prebacili na phpBB3? Koliko vidim na prvi pogled, tj. prema onome sto mi je dostupno u profilu korisnika vs. administration panel na trojci, postavke su iste, a phpBB je brzi i laksi za koristenje. S obzirom da se trojka vizualno znatno ne razlikuje od dvojke, bilo bi ga i jednostavnije koristiti.


 Ovo je, zapravo, odogovor na anchien




> Svi se moramo naviknuti, čak i ja koja već danima radim s ovom verzijomi, pa imam osjećaj da sam na mars sletila a ne na naš forum... velika je ovo promjena al vidjet ćete da je puno bolji (po opcijama i mogućnostima) od starog


 koji, iz meni nepoznatog razloga, nije postan kako treba.

(Minuta za edit nije dovoljna, s obzirom na sporost foruma.)

----------


## grom

Ovo (osim zaglavlja) izgleda mrak  :Very Happy:

----------


## anchie76

> Ovo je, zapravo, odogovor na anchien
> 
> koji, iz meni nepoznatog razloga, nije postan kako treba.
> 
> (Minuta za edit nije dovoljna, s obzirom na sporost foruma.)


Presli smo na vbulletin jer je on najstabilniji za vrlo velike forume.

I evo, produzujem mogucnost citiranja na 2 minute  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Jako lijepo! 
> 
> Mene zanima hoće bit mogućnosti da se pretplatiš na neku temu, iako na njoj nisi ništa pisao, ali je želiš pratiti... 
> 
> 
> P.S. E super, ima i edit poruke! :edit:


hm.. sigurna sam da sam ovo negdje vidjela, al ubi me ne mogu se sjetiti gdje..ak ti nitko drugi ne odgovori, pls me sjeti (slobodno postavi pitanje na admin vam pomaze u nevolji da i drugi vide)

----------


## upornamama

Novi forum i opet mi prijavljuje error!!!

----------


## koksy

Meni sve 5 radi, nit je sporo nit ima errora, jios samo da se naviknem...

----------


## bleeda

sve 5...na sve se mogu naviknuti samo me smetaju ove ružne reklame gore, baneri...bljak

----------


## laumi

Vjerujem da ovaj pruža više mogućnosti, samo da se još naviknemo... Osjećam se kao da sam ovdje pala s Marsa.

----------


## purple rain

ajme, dok se naviknem....  :Sad:  osjećam se glupo...

----------


## ivarica

> sve 5...na sve se mogu naviknuti samo me smetaju ove ružne reklame gore, baneri...bljak


iste su bile i na starom

----------


## Trina

Meni su na nekim podforumima postovi svi zbrčkano, izmiješani od 2003 do 2010. A nikako prokužiti kako to promijeniti. Inače, sve ostalo mi je Ok ali trebatće mi neko vrijeme da se naviknem

----------


## Trina

im da i druge cure imaju s tim problema. A ništa, valjda ću se snaći nekako

----------


## Lady Grey

> Meni su na nekim podforumima postovi svi zbrčkano, izmiješani od 2003 do 2010. A nikako prokužiti kako to promijeniti. Inače, sve ostalo mi je Ok ali trebatće mi neko vrijeme da se naviknem


Meni isto ovako.

----------


## grom

> Jako lijepo! 
> 
> Mene zanima hoće bit mogućnosti da se pretplatiš na neku temu, iako na njoj nisi ništa pisao, ali je želiš pratiti... 
> 
> 
> P.S. E super, ima i edit poruke! :edit:


Na vrhu svake teme imaš: "Alati teme" i tu odabereš pretplatu na temu.

----------


## purple rain

čini mi se da sam na tv-u u onoj rodinoj emisiji vidila da imaju plavi forum... i pitala se zašto ga ja nemam... a evo sad ga i ja dobila....

----------


## Angelina_2

meni grozan...ima nekih stvari kaj su ok...ali poruke...pregledavanje tema....ni malo mi nije pregledno

di uopce (ako ima te opcije) mogu vidjeti svoje postove??

----------


## corny

Meni je strahovito sporo, treba oko 5 sekundi za svaku radnju...

----------


## Trina

meni je i dalje zbrčkano sve. namještala sam sto puta i svaki put sve jovo nanovo. Forum mi je skroz bezveze  (pardončić nadležnima), uopće nemam volje ni čitati ni pisati, nadam se da će me proći jer mi je rodin forum dio dnevnog rituala i totalna relaksacija

----------


## anilokin

> Meni su na nekim podforumima postovi svi zbrčkano, izmiješani od 2003 do 2010. A nikako prokužiti kako to promijeniti.


molim pomoć - može li se to promijeniti?

i šta je s pretražnikom? htjela sam pronaći nešto o jednoj temi o kojoj se sigurno pisalo više puta, a ne daje mi niti jedan rezultat pretrage !?

----------


## anchie76

> molim pomoć - može li se to promijeniti?
> 
> i šta je s pretražnikom? htjela sam pronaći nešto o jednoj temi o kojoj se sigurno pisalo više puta, a ne daje mi niti jedan rezultat pretrage !?


To je riješeno.  Sve teme se sada prikazuju  kako ste navikli  :Smile:

----------


## tu i tamo

Bezveze,puno ljepse i preglednije je bilo prije. 
Gdje su uopce teme 0-1,1-3,3-6...
Zar toga vise nema???

----------


## anchie76

Baci oko na pdf Izazovi roditeljstva, tamo su prebačene  :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

a da kad otvorim temu bude prvi post a na zadnjoj stranici zadnji....?? meni se ovako tesko snaci...pogotovo u novim temama

----------


## Aiko

E skužila sam, u međuvremenu, gdje je opcija za pretplatu-na-temu. Ma, forum odlično izgleda, bitno osvježen, pregledan, novih fora koliko hoćeš. Baš je gušt sad i s tehničke strane biti na forumu. Čestitam! Još samo da se elimira rušenje i iiihaaa...  :Very Happy:

----------


## lidać2

meni je po izgledu super ali po pristupacnosti koma...vise nemam ni volje biti i traziti nesto ovdje...

----------


## lidać2

a sto se tice "mojih tema" di sam pisala bezveze mi je ono "sto je novo" jer zna biti po 6strana novih a ja onda moram ici svih 6 strana pregledati da nadem temu na kojoj sam ja pisala...  :Sad: 
zar nemoze biti ponovno nesto za tipa "moji postovi"????bilo bi puno lakse i pristupacnije...

----------


## anchie76

> a da kad otvorim temu bude prvi post a na zadnjoj stranici zadnji....?? meni se ovako tesko snaci...pogotovo u novim temama


Molim te prouci http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/521...ako-prezivjeti-)




> *VAS PROFIL*





> sasvim jedan novi svijet se nalazi iza gumba POSTAVKE (gore na sivoj traci), odite pogledajte sto tamo sve ima, *masa opcija od nacina prikazivanja tema*, podesavanja datuma, da li cete dobivati obavijesti za privatne poruke (i pretplate), da li cete cuvati privatne poruke u sentboxu, da li cete biti vidljivi drugima ili necete, koji jezik zelite (ako vam forum na hrvatskom predstavlja problem, odite promijenite na engleski) itd itd. Svakako ispitajte sto sve nudi i podesite kako vama najbolje odgovara.

----------


## anchie76

> a sto se tice "mojih tema" di sam pisala bezveze mi je ono "sto je novo" jer zna biti po 6strana novih a ja onda moram ici svih 6 strana pregledati da nadem temu na kojoj sam ja pisala... 
> zar nemoze biti ponovno nesto za tipa "moji postovi"????bilo bi puno lakse i pristupacnije...


Molim te PROUCI ovu temu, sve je objasnjeno kao izvesti.  Samo treba procitati  :Wink: 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/521...ako-prezivjeti-)

----------


## Angelina_2

> Molim te prouci http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/521...ako-prezivjeti-)


ja proucila i odgovor na svoje ne pronalazim

----------


## anchie76

Ne razumijem, evo sve objasnjeno.. lijepo je objasnjeno kako se pretplatiti na stare teme na kojima si pisala na starom forumu da bi ih vidjela u pretplatama , i objasnjeno je kako to izvesti.  Nove teme na kojima si pisala su ti automatski u pretplatama.

*PRACENJE VASIH TEMA (i tudjih)
*Ovaj forum nudi temu pretplate na teme. Svaka tema na kojoj ste pisali vam automatski biva pretplacena. Da biste vidjeli sve teme na koje ste pretplaceni idete na postavke=>pretplate

U postavkama i podesavate da li zelite obavijest na mail, i koliko cesto.

Vase teme na kojima ste nekad pisali su oznacene zelenim kruzicem u kojem je strelica. Da biste pratili teme na kojim niste pisali ili vase teme s proslog foruma, odete na vrh te teme i nudi vam se par opcija, jedna od njih je 
ALATI TEME, koji nudi prikazi verziju za ispis (jupije, ovo nismo imali  )
posalji e-mailom ovu stranicu
pretplati se na ovu temu (ili otkazi ako ste pretplaceni)
Isto tako se mozete pretplatiti na teme cijelog podforuma. Na vrhu podforuma vam se nude FORUMSKI ALATI, i unutra imate opciju pretplatiti se.

----------


## Angelina_2

jel t icitas kaj pisem ili bezhveze linkas?? pa to sam skuzila jos prvi dan...

mene zanima jel se moze napraviti na u jendoj temi recimo ovoj kad ju otovrim moj zadnji post bude zadnji na zadnjoj stranici a ne prvi na prvoj stranici??

----------


## anchie76

Malo si bezobrazna, obzirom da sam ti zadnji put citirala i BOLDALA dio koji je bitan za tebe, da si otišla vidjeti o čemu pričam ne bi me napadala.  Dakle, odi u svoje postavke i tamo podesi kako želiš da ti prikazuje teme.

----------


## Angelina_2

ok...tri puta gledala i prije i poslije i nisam to vidjela jer sam i gore gledala i te opcije nije bilo...
nasla....bas je nepregledno..

----------


## Dodirko

anchie76   :Heart: 

super napravljen posao!

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 
> 
> super napravljen posao!


thanks   :Love:

----------


## Kavin

> Boje će se mijenjati, toga ste svjesni jel da?


Mene ovo zanima?

Gdje i kako se može promjeniti boja ili ćete vi mijenjati boju, a mi to sami ne možemo?

----------


## retha

> ajme, dok se naviknem....  osjećam se glupo...


Takoder. Ne znam di je sta.  :Sad:

----------


## Angelina_2

ja polako kuzim ali su mi nazivi cudni...nemogu povezati sta znaci neka određena rijec...
isto kao kad mi muz stavio zabunom mozzilu na hrv...nemrem se snaci..t.ak je bezvezni prijevod...

----------


## Janoccka

ajlajkit!

----------


## anchie76

> Mene ovo zanima?
> 
> Gdje i kako se može promjeniti boja ili ćete vi mijenjati boju, a mi to sami ne možemo?


Mi ćemo mijenjati.

----------


## alkemicar

samo da pohvalim promjene
lajkam lajkam   :Grin:

----------


## alkemicar

e mislila sam da ću otkriti u međuvremenu, al ne ide

dakle, kod svake teme koju želim vidjeti kliknem ono malo pisamce lijevo i trebalo bi me automatski baciti na prvi nepročitani post od moje zadnje prijave, al to ne napravi
baci me na početak stranice na kojoj se nalazi taj post, pa onda još dodatno gore desno moram opet kliknuti da ide na nepročitane
jesam li šta preskočila napraviti? kako ovo urediti da opet radi kako treba?
hvala

----------


## Loryblue

je li ja nsiam normalna ili sam totalni tudum - ali ja ne mogu poslat pp?????
šta radila da radila javlja mi da je došlo do pogr*J*eške.
imam nečiju poruku u inboxu, idem na nju odgovorit i nema šanse - javlja mi grešku.
pronađem tu osobu u adresaru, odem na pošalji poruku i opet - greška.
u čemu je kvaka????

----------


## anjica

izbrisi sve poruke koje imas i onda salji, ja sam tako uspjela, i meni je konstantno javljalo gresku

----------


## Loryblue

> izbrisi sve poruke koje imas i onda salji, ja sam tako uspjela, i meni je konstantno javljalo gresku


o dođavola koja budalaština.
idem probat tako.
tnx

----------


## anchie76

> o dođavola koja budalaština.
> idem probat tako.
> tnx


Nije budalaština nego smo se trudili da što manje osjetite prelazak na drugi forum, pa smo se potrudili sačuvati i vaše poruke od ranije. Samo što ih je on sa servera povukao u velikim količinama što je zablokiralo privatne poruke. Zato je i otišao mass mail na sve da počiste inboxe  :Wink:

----------


## alkemicar

> e mislila sam da ću otkriti u međuvremenu, al ne ide
> 
> dakle, kod svake teme koju želim vidjeti kliknem ono malo pisamce lijevo i trebalo bi me automatski baciti na prvi nepročitani post od moje zadnje prijave, al to ne napravi
> baci me na početak stranice na kojoj se nalazi taj post, pa onda još dodatno gore desno moram opet kliknuti da ide na nepročitane
> jesam li šta preskočila napraviti? kako ovo urediti da opet radi kako treba?
> hvala


ponavljam pitanje jer nisam i dalje otkrila kako ovome stati u kraj

----------


## daddycool

Moram priznati da ne kužim u potpunosti pitanje, ali pogledaj ovaj topic možda ti pomogne

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/521...prezivjeti-%29

----------


## marijanada

A da promijenite naslov ovog topica? :Grin:  

Svaki put me štrecne kad pročitam " Danas navečer...." :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> ponavljam pitanje jer nisam i dalje otkrila kako ovome stati u kraj


Već je ranije odgovoreno da je ovo bug ove verzije foruma.

----------


## alkemicar

:Embarassed:  thnx
nisam vidjela to.. a još se trudim otkriti da ne pilam, a onda opet upilam

----------


## anchie76

Sve 5  :Smile:

----------

